# Ultrasound report and photo



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

My ultrasound states:

Right lobe measures 5.2 X 2.3 X 2.3cm, 
Nodule in the mid pole 1.4 X 1.5 X 1.3cm, 
Nodule has a thin *hypoechoic rim *and is heterogenous otherwise. 
No hyperemia present. ?

Left lobe is 5.7 X 2.2 X 2.3cm, no cysts or nodules seen. heterogeneous.

Isthmust is 5mm

There is no conclusion....I see my nodule is still there, but I don't understand the hypoechoic rim. It doesn't say anything about calcifications.

Andros - I did read that information you posted. Thanks again.

What is hyperemia? Does this mean there is no blood flow inside the nodule?
Also, is the nodule pretty round? I have the printed photo of the nodule and it looks very round. Any thoughts?

my lovely nodule..lol How do they find these things?? It doesn't look like much of anything. 
http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k280/christils/Ultrasound/lastscan.jpg

Thanks,
Christi


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Christinals said:


> My ultrasound states:
> 
> Right lobe measures 5.2 X 2.3 X 2.3cm,
> Nodule in the mid pole 1.4 X 1.5 X 1.3cm,
> ...


See, this is why I won't even look at my results until the endo calls me in for them, LOL! btdt!I can't really make anything out in that u/s. I will tell you this... from reading forums, and knowing ppl with nodules, no two nodules are alike, and even the ones that studies/researchers/endocrinologis etc say look like cancer, have in fact turned out not to be cancer. I was on a forum where a woman shared her story of having calcifications hypervasclaur activity etc, all the signs that say cancer, she had her thyroid removed and it came back non-cancerous. I have another(older) friend whose nodules are shaped like pickles (another cancer indicator) and gets them biopsied every yr, and turns out fine. Why am I sharimg this? I guess b/c maybe I can sense that you are about to get yourself worked up over results. When do you see you endo next?


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I see my Endo October 25th.
He is gathering all of my blood tests, RAIU, and ultrasound reports and is going to try to put it all together. I am going out of town from the 14-24th so the Dr. wants me in the Monday I get back into town. You are exactly right. When I went in to the office today, they gave me a copy of my US report (I didn't even have to ask..lol). He said it is important to keep copies of all of the lab reports for my own records too. Gotta love that! And anyway I love learning this medical stuff! I don't mean to come off worried, I am just curious. lol

You are correct that everyone is different. There are no _definate_ guildlines. 

Thanks.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Christinals said:


> I see my Endo October 25th.
> He is gathering all of my blood tests, RAIU, and ultrasound reports and is going to try to put it all together. I am going out of town from the 14-24th so the Dr. wants me in the Monday I get back into town. You are exactly right. When I went in to the office today, they gave me a copy of my US report (I didn't even have to ask..lol). He said it is important to keep copies of all of the lab reports for my own records too. Gotta love that! And anyway I love learning this medical stuff! I don't mean to come off worried, I am just curious. lol
> 
> You are correct that everyone is different. There are no _definate_ guildlines.
> ...


Ok, I'm sorry. I'm a curious person too, I love all things medical. I like finding the causes of things, and I also enjoy looking at natural remedies. I just like learning about health matters in general....I just don't want or like going thru them myself lol. If somebody on TV mentions a disease I've never heard about, I google it right then and there, lol.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

No appologies necessary! 
Google has had my fair share of visits too! lol
I read your post on hypo and weight...interesting. 
Wish I had some answers. I will wait and see what others say.

Take care.
Thanks for your post.

Christi


----------

